# Impeccable Service!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just want to share with you all my recent experience with drsfostersmith.com.

I ordered this one product not too long ago. When I tried to switch the light bulb I found out the cover was unable to be opened due to one defective screw. I e-mailed them today and later this evening received a reply saying they have sent another unit along with prepaid postage for the defective one. To me, this kind of gesture defines the summit of customer service. It is precisely this kind of service that keeps the customers coming back and shop. Altogether, just felt like sharing my personal experience with the gangs here at APC. I remember before I also posted their service for live fish, which was also great. Everything was packed well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, that's why they get most of my business. They just can't be topped, and after meeting them and seeing their state of the are facilities, I couldn't be more impressed with them.


----------

